# Помогите,пожалуйста подобрать аккорды к "Крестому отцу".Ноты



## Dmytro (3 Сен 2011)

Я новичок в этом деле, поэтому очень прошу мне помочь. Я кое-как подобрал аккорды, но не знаю, верно ли. Правда ли то, что аккорды надо подбирать на слух, или их как то можно перевести с нот для фортепиано, просто логики меж двумя вариантами не нахожу. http://lindfaer.do.am/_ld/0/17395287.jpg
Ноты полностью: http://estel.ucoz.ru/load/noty/raznoe/krestnyj_otec_tema_ljubvi/24-1-0-72


----------



## Mikhayloff.ek (4 Сен 2011)

для таких вопросов есть Google, найдите гитарные аккорды


----------



## ПВ (4 Сен 2011)

На баян-форуме как раз тема открыта "Игра на баяне по нотам для ф-но, гитары и др": 
http://bayanac.borda.ru/?1-1-0-00000168-000-0-0-1315084769


----------



## Orphei (4 Сен 2011)

Здравствуйте!
Буду рад Вам помочь. Напишите свой майл.
С уважением, Андрей!


----------



## Dmytro (5 Сен 2011)

[email protected]


----------

